# Want to laugh???



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

My niece and I are very close. I knit her things and she loves them. Her kids are so dear to me, as is her husband. So for "Mother's Day" (she calls me Aunt Momma) she gave me a gift card to Knit Picks. 

Here is one of the things I HAD to order!

Anita


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

Now that's a label !!!! love it...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

great . love the label.


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Awww I want some!! How cute. I have some that say "Made Especially for you by Grandmother With Love" and "From the Needles of Sharon" But this one is TheBomb!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

So funny...it gave me label envy! It's the truth though.

So nice to hear about the great relationship you have with your niece and her family. What a blessing


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Got to have some of them!


----------



## NeldaKnitter (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## ellenC (Jun 17, 2012)

brilliant- I wonder if they are for sale in the U.K.

I suppose you could have them made


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Me Likum!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

ellenC said:


> brilliant- I wonder if they are for sale in the U.K.
> 
> I suppose you could have them made


I am not sure but I think there is a UK equivalent to Knit Picks. Google Knit Picks & see if you find it.

Anita


----------



## beansmom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think I'll get one of htose to put on my first knitted project. This knitting thing is a lot tougher than crochet!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Brilliant - designed by a true handcrafter!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I want some of those!!!


----------



## helenruston (Mar 28, 2012)

oh, I need one of those !!
I took 28 years to make my Dad a jersey !! 
( I did give birth to babies 4,5 &6 and have one die in that time )
just lovely 
Helen


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh Yes!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

That is very clever!!!!!


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

SharonK1 said:


> Awww I want some!! How cute. I have some that say "Made Especially for you by Grandmother With Love" and "From the Needles of Sharon" But this one is TheBomb!


I am going to find some of these. They both are cute. :thumbup:


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, how perfect! I'd even be up to adding:

Begin__________ End___________

Some of my things would be '1960 ... 2012'


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Very funny!!


----------



## helenruston (Mar 28, 2012)

thats very clever !! :-D


----------



## emhk13 (Dec 20, 2011)

I always sign and date my cross stitch samplers. I had one that had the framers laughing when they saw it. In the bottom right hand corner was 1985-1986-1987-1988. 
My hand knits and crochet items are usually finished in less than a year. But some have seemed like they took forever.


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

Thats great I want some!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Love it.I wonder if they sale them by the case full.Just kidding.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Perfect


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

That label says it ALL! LOL!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

...will have to look out for these labels...they are very apt for the projects I am finishing off just now....most of them have been on the needles for more than two years...


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Now that is a label I would like to get hold of as well.


----------



## Saturday5 (Apr 3, 2012)

Just put in "sublime stitching" and you will find them. Free postage in USA, $5 to send to GB.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

very cute.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

YES!!!!!


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

hahahahaha that's fabulous!!!!!


aknitter said:


> My niece and I are very close. I knit her things and she loves them. Her kids are so dear to me, as is her husband. So for "Mother's Day" (she calls me Aunt Momma) she gave me a gift card to Knit Picks.
> 
> Here is one of the things I HAD to order!
> 
> Anita


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Great label.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

Too funny! I love those labels!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

LOL!!! Going to look into these!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I couldn't resist so I've just ordered some from Sublime Stitching. Still cheaper than would be in the UK even with postage, just like yarn!

Thanks for the laugh and the idea, Anita.

luv Lynda


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Just put my stuff back where you found it! Grrrr! 
ROFL. Share the link, please. It's soooooooo me! :XD:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

If there were a "Truth in Labeling" Law, this would pass with flying colors!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sure is true


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Funny...nice that you are close to them


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I would never get around to sewing them in.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Love them! Got to get me some.


----------



## librarylover (Apr 19, 2012)

That's hysterical! Thanks for the early morning laugh!


----------



## knitmaggie (Jun 13, 2011)

I actually said to myself 'Ok, open this and see if it's funny and you'll laugh'...and I DID!! Just love these labels!

Maggie


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

LOL!!! thanks for the laugh. I need to order some of those. I have a plain, simple shawl I finally finished. It was to be a Christmas gift 2 years ago.


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

Great label! I love it!


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

In the UK it is Cash's labels. Don't know if they are still around.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Hahahaha had a good laugh at this one


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

very cool


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

How true!


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I go straight to order these labels and it goes onto my 20+ year sweater. !!! It really took me that long to get it done!!! I think I shall order quite a few. lol


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

helenruston said:


> oh, I need one of those !!
> I took 28 years to make my Dad a jersey !!
> ( I did give birth to babies 4,5 &6 and have one die in that time )
> just lovely
> Helen


Helen, I'm so sorry you lost a child! That is so sad. Some women never recover from that. Good for you to keep going and to finally finish the gift for your dad. I know that gift was made with lots of love!
Donna


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Well I needed a laugh and that did it. it is cute. and as for what you were called--my nieces and nephew called me Auntie Mom" I couldnt have kids and so they took turns staying over night with my hubby and I a lot.


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

very funny :thumbup:


----------



## lambscove (Jan 11, 2012)

Gotto have them. I too crocheted my whole live and have just began knitting. Thought I was hooked on my hook but absolutely love my needles. Don't give up It's not as hard as it seems. Soon it will begin to make sense.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Just wonderful.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

This is tooo cute... love it


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Now, there is not only yarn envy there is label envy. LOL. Love your choice I did not know that label was available. Think I need to order some.


----------



## Cluxford (Jun 25, 2012)

That is so cute!!! And TRUE!!! I could use one that said "Take (insert number)" for the amount of times I unraveled and started again!!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

I love it. Think I will need to get some.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

Wherever she got them will have a big run on them after your post. THIS IS SO APPROPRIATE.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Funny!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

The labels are just wonderful. Many years ago if anyone knows Fabricville in Montreal, I had ordered some labels, you could order 50 or more, and I have ordered labels saying: ORIGINAL made by Janina. I would sew them on piece I knitted or crochet. You were allowed a design on the label. I had some with a ball of wool with two needles. I also used to sew so I also got some with a sewing machine. That was fun. I think I just might start that again since I have been crocheting a lot. It makes the pieces very special and the person receiving it agrees that it is personal and made with love.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is the link to KnitPicks

http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting.cfm

I also found this site:

http://www.sublimestitching.com/collections/woven-labels/products/woven-labels-this-took-forever

Sorry it took me 5 pages to link up.



Anita


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I just ordered them on Amazon. They were $5.89 a 4 pack. Just type in Sublime Stitching.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Anita-Love the Label. Aren't you lucky to have such a great relationship with your niece and her family. It sounds like she really appreciates and loves you very much. Denise


----------



## nightflutter (Apr 10, 2012)

That says it better than any other I have seen!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Very cute!!

Hazel


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

That's Great!!!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a laugh-out-loud! I've got my order form ready for the check-out click. Of course, had to order a bunch more stuff to get up to the $50 free shipping max! Thanks for letting us know about these labels -- I'll bet kp has a run on them now!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

msusanc said:


> It's a laugh-out-loud! I've got my order form ready for the check-out click. Of course, had to order a bunch more stuff to get up to the $50 free shipping max! Thanks for letting us know about these labels -- I'll bet kp has a run on them now!


Hummmm maybe I should collect a commission from them! Ha!

Anita


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

Could have used that several times...LOL Thanks!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DH wondered just *what* was going on with the loud hoot I just gave out...... I get KnitPicks and order all the time but missed these..... Absolutely have to have them....... Love, love, love it - and brutally HONEST......  :lol:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

love em glad you shared with us. That should be my saying all the time. I knit so slow the snails knit faster then I do.


----------



## bobsy (Jun 19, 2012)

lambscove....sure hope your right...,been crocheting for years..but just started to learn to knit..and i want to so bad...but it does seem to take forever...been working on a simple garter stitch scarf for a week...and probably be another week...but got to get basics down before i start something with a pattern in it.,...i can do booties and caps for babies but haven't started sweater yet..waiting on needles i ordered to come....hate susan bates needles and aluminum ones...ordered some wood ones...have one and just love it....also think i will only use the circular ones...thanks for the laughs...,


----------



## lakeandsea (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Way to go and also tell the truth at the same time. Just the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

laugh, laugh on that one.. lol


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

LOVE IT!


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

True! Love them!

Momma Osa


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think those are great


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I need some of them!!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

I have to order some too


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Years ago, when I was knitting hot and heavy, I had labels. Have no idea what happened to them.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I love it!!!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Love that label. Must get some for me. I'd like mine to say, "Thought I'd never finish!"


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

I just HAD to put these in my wishlist! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

That is neat.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Knitnewbie said:


> Love that label. Must get some for me. I'd like mine to say, "Thought I'd never finish!"


hahaha good thought...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

aknitter said:


> My niece and I are very close. I knit her things and she loves them. Her kids are so dear to me, as is her husband. So for "Mother's Day" (she calls me Aunt Momma) she gave me a gift card to Knit Picks.
> 
> Here is one of the things I HAD to order!
> 
> Anita


what a wonderful, funny, clever mind you have. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

beansmom said:


> I think I'll get one of htose to put on my first knitted project. This knitting thing is a lot tougher than crochet!


Hang in there. I crocheted for 20+ years before convincing myself I "needed" to learn to knit. I have been knitting over 2 years. I finally feel I can tackle most projects with a little bit of help from the LYS. But, if the knitting gets too stressful, I pull out a crochet project to relax. lol


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

That is the greatest one. I think I shall have to go to Knit Picks and have some sent. Couldn;t say it better.
Enjoy them.
You are one lucky Aunt Momma.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

For UK knitters , this company does labels. http://www.wovenlabelsuk.com/craft-hobby-labels/
They will put whatever you like on them.


----------



## AllThumbsBREN (Jun 21, 2012)

This is absolutely GREAT!! I have to share with you that my granddaughter calls my sister Auntie-Grandma (too cute).


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Too cute!!


----------



## Bernice J. Reed (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the chuckle. I needed that and so true in most cases. :thumbup:


----------



## Bernice J. Reed (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the chuckle. I needed that and so true in most cases. :thumbup:


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> For UK knitters , this company does labels. http://www.wovenlabelsuk.com/craft-hobby-labels/
> They will put whatever you like on them.


Absolutely brilliant, love them and many thanks for the link Elsi, I've just ordered some! lol That sentiment was written for me and I might order some more with saying Thought I'd never finish as I think that ideas brilliant too.


----------



## lori riel (Jan 25, 2012)

LOVE IT


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

aknitter said:


> My niece and I are very close. I knit her things and she loves them. Her kids are so dear to me, as is her husband. So for "Mother's Day" (she calls me Aunt Momma) she gave me a gift card to Knit Picks.
> 
> Here is one of the things I HAD to order!
> 
> ...


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kat Grau (Jun 10, 2012)

I have never thought of putting labels on my knitted stuff but have to admit after seeing yours I just might have to do do!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

cool where did you get it


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Love it. I must get some.


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Kat Grau (Jun 10, 2012)

I have never thought of putting labels on my knitted stuff but have to admit after seeing yours I just might have to do do!


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

This is too funny. Thank you for sharing. I know for sure I need some of these too!


----------



## ldurham (Jun 16, 2012)

nice where can I get some?


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

And I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Now THAT made me LOL........thanks


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

ldurham said:


> nice where can I get some?


Knit Picks.com

Anita


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

We should all have those :lol:


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Love that label  :thumbup:


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

Knit Picks may be getting multiple orders of those!! That is really cute!


----------



## amethystlady2 (Apr 23, 2012)

If you know how to do word processing, and have a craft store nearby, you can make your own labels to sew onto your work...I have some I bought at JoAnns, and they are fabric and I have my labels all made ... I just need to change my cartridge and put a color one in and print my own labels for my own work....exciting! I don't have a word processing program...I just have Microsoft Works, and it seems to work fine...

There are also places online you can buy premade labels...but I wanted to make my own...


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

Isn't that the truth!!....love 'em


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Tabby.Howe said:


> I LOVE IT!!!


I second that!


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

oh, yeah!


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

too funny! and sooooooo true. I think in my case it's a genetic thing. My mom still has maternity clothes she was making for herself when she was expecting my oldest brother all neatly boxed up and STILL only pinned together. He will be 50 on his next birthday


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

sassiladyann said:


> too funny! and sooooooo true. I think in my case it's a genetic thing. My mom still has maternity clothes she was making for herself when she was expecting my oldest brother all neatly boxed up and STILL only pinned together. He will be 50 on his next birthday


So when does she plan on wearing them? Is there something she wants to tell you????????


----------



## bsfmama (Feb 7, 2011)

beansmom said:


> I think I'll get one of htose to put on my first knitted project. This knitting thing is a lot tougher than crochet!


Hang in there! IT will be worth it- you REALLY will get to the "this relieves stress" stage


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I sure need those. Some of my projects sure take a long time.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

amethystlady2 said:


> If you know how to do word processing, and have a craft store nearby, you can make your own labels to sew onto your work...I have some I bought at JoAnns, and they are fabric and I have my labels all made ... I just need to change my cartridge and put a color one in and print my own labels for my own work....exciting! I don't have a word processing program...I just have Microsoft Works, and it seems to work fine...
> 
> There are also places online you can buy premade labels...but I wanted to make my own...


I make my own using the computer fabric sheets that are usually sold for quilt blocks (bags, etc) with personalized pictures. I print them using a address or shipping label template and cut them apart.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

LoL love it


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

OH MY GOSH ! Man I hope not, GROSS.... LOL. when I was 16 she thought she might be pregnant again (her DR told her she was just getting old) I told that was fine but I was to old to start sharing my room at that point, I have 4 brothers that were all crammed into one room  thanks for the giggle

So when does she plan on wearing them? Is there something she wants to tell you????????[/quote]


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

amethystlady2 said:


> If you know how to do word processing, and have a craft store nearby, you can make your own labels to sew onto your work...I have some I bought at JoAnns, and they are fabric and I have my labels all made ... I just need to change my cartridge and put a color one in and print my own labels for my own work....exciting! I don't have a word processing program...I just have Microsoft Works, and it seems to work fine...
> 
> There are also places online you can buy premade labels...but I wanted to make my own...


Microsoft Works is a word processing program (it's not terrible either). The problem is, is that most have Microsoft Word. You can, however, make a lable and save it as if it were Microsoft Word and then anyone with Word can open it. (Except you  )

You can then take what you have created to a place that will print it for you on fabric and viola!

Anita


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

lol love that label!!!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

My niece said that when the baby is born (in about 2 weeks) she wants me to tape one of these labels to the baby's butt!

Hahahahaha

Anita


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

The labels are a must have item.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

beansmom said:


> I think I'll get one of htose to put on my first knitted project. This knitting thing is a lot tougher than crochet!


 :hunf: :thumbup:


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Csingsull (May 1, 2012)

I would proudly stitch that label on the outside of a sweater! Csingsull


----------



## tatty82 (Apr 6, 2012)

I would love to have some of them.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Csingsull said:


> I would proudly stitch that label on the outside of a sweater! Csingsull


Great idea! Reminds me of a T-shirt I labeled to wear when playing cards: SHUT UP AND DEAL!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm tellin' ya! 

That's really cute.


----------



## beansmom (Jul 3, 2012)

Novice Sandy said:


> beansmom said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll get one of htose to put on my first knitted project. This knitting thing is a lot tougher than crochet!
> ...


thanks for the vote of confidence...


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich (Feb 23, 2011)

i love them!!!


----------

